# Positions



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Favorite positions?

DH and I use missionary with him on top, missionary with me on top, us on our sides, me on my stomach with him on top while he fingers me, and sometimes we'll go to the chair. 

Any other positions you all use?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Lately we started off with me on my stomach and him on top and then move onto me on top. Not very adventurous as of recent. My personal favorite is missionary. I like him on top. For some reason us on our sides doesn't work out very well lol. 

In the past we've done missionary with my legs over his shoulders. I miss that. And reverse cowgirl with him laying down at the edge of the bed and me on top. That wore me out.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a love/hate relationship with Doggy Style.

The feel from behind is amazing for the man. Whenever we switch to doggy...it's usually the LAST position of the evening (if you know what I mean). 

But I HATE the fact that I can't see her face and look in her eyes. We've tried the mirror thing...and, that's OK. But, it doesn't compare to seeing straight into her eyes.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't like doggy style. H is way, way too big. Sometimes he'll wrap one of his arms around me and finger me, which helps. And I do like the feeling of being taken, but doggy style gives him direct access to my cervix and, even turned on, he's too long to fit all of him inside of me without hurting me. Missionary feels the best when he wants to go deep and pound hard. 

Mmmm....now I want sex. lol. Too bad H is at work.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I don't like doggy style. H is way, way too big. Sometimes he'll wrap one of his arms around me and finger me, which helps. And I do like the feeling of being taken, but doggy style gives him direct access to my cervix and, even turned on, he's too long to fit all of him inside of me without hurting me. Missionary feels the best when he wants to go deep and pound hard.
> 
> Mmmm....now I want sex. lol. Too bad H is at work.


lol I'm the same way.

I like any position...Hubs loves doggy or any form of that since he likes my butt so much.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol I'm the same way.
> 
> I like any position...Hubs loves doggy or any form of that since he likes my butt so much.


There are only a couple positions I don't really care for. I don't really like being on my side. H usually fingers me and that sometimes helps, but I have to be really turned on to be able to move with him in that position. Otherwise I'm just a sack of potatoes. lol. I also don't like being on top but on my back. H goes wild over that position. Me, not so much. 

But I love all the other positions we use. My favorite is when he can be deep. :smthumbup:


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Doggy used to hurt me as well as it bumped my cervix like it was punishing it but...I got used to it and now as he thrusts forward, I move backward. 

And am I the only one who isn't all into eye contact during sex? The last time that happened we started talking. Like, an actual conversation. Then we realized how retarded we were and stopped and I went back to rolling my eyes in the back of my head like I do. And I guess he was staring at my boobs, I don't know.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Doggy used to hurt me as well as it bumped my cervix like it was punishing it but...I got used to it and now as he thrusts forward, I move backward.
> 
> And am I the only one who isn't all into eye contact during sex? The last time that happened we started talking. Like, an actual conversation. Then we realized how retarded we were and stopped and I went back to rolling my eyes in the back of my head like I do. And I guess he was staring at my boobs, I don't know.


I love having eye contact. H loves to make out, like, furiously make out. I do sometimes, but when his breath isn't the greatest...I tend to prefer to look at him. I like watching his face while we make love. I like seeing how I make him feel.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I love having eye contact. H loves to make out, like, furiously make out. I do sometimes, but when his breath isn't the greatest...I tend to prefer to look at him. I like watching his face while we make love. I like seeing how I make him feel.



Aww, that's sweet. I love to make out too...like crazy, but unfortunately he doesn't which is fine. I notice that if we do lock eyes for a moment, we'll kiss and then go back to whatever we were doing. It's not like we avoid each other's eyes. It just doesn't happen. And when I'm on top I lean away because I sweat and don't wanna drip on him lol. PLUS, we almost always have sex right before bed so it's dark and can't see each other really anyway. 

Doesn't it get awkward when you gaze into each other's eyes in the heat of the moment. I find that my eyes don't really even focus and I can't tell you what it is I'm even looking at. Either that or my eyes are closed.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Aww, that's sweet. I love to make out too...like crazy, but unfortunately he doesn't which is fine. I notice that if we do lock eyes for a moment, we'll kiss and then go back to whatever we were doing. It's not like we avoid each other's eyes. It just doesn't happen. And when I'm on top I lean away because I sweat and don't wanna drip on him lol. PLUS, we almost always have sex right before bed so it's dark and can't see each other really anyway.
> 
> Doesn't it get awkward when you gaze into each other's eyes in the heat of the moment. I find that my eyes don't really even focus and I can't tell you what it is I'm even looking at. Either that or my eyes are closed.


Hmm...no, we don't have awkwardness. Just a rush of violent passion, to be honest. Which is fabulous, but also sometimes ruins the moment. When we lock eyes we don't have to speak, we don't have to kiss. Sometimes we even stop moving. I don't know what it is about it, but there's such...honesty in his eyes in that moment. Almost like his thoughts are written on paper as he thinks them. I wonder if my eyes are as clear.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Our eye contact has been crazy lately. So have our kisses.

I'm not complaining


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Our eye contact has been crazy lately. So have our kisses.
> 
> I'm not complaining


:smthumbup:

I'm so anxious for H to get home. Lately, feelings(good ones!  ) I didn't know I had have surfaced. Talking about sex has made me anxious for my man. lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha! Yea, mine too. We're in a weird place at the moment. He assures me it's not about me or us and I believe him, but yea, feelings are surfacing for me and I like it.

I know we'll get through this separation. I just can't wait until that day.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

We lock eyes occasionally and it doesn't last. I remember when we were still dating he brought it up. Said he felt a connection since we sometimes look at each other during sex. But then that was when we had sex during the day.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Created2Write said:


> I don't like doggy style. H is way, way too big. Sometimes he'll wrap one of his arms around me and finger me, which helps. And I do like the feeling of being taken, but doggy style gives him direct access to my cervix and, even turned on, he's too long to fit all of him inside of me without hurting me. Missionary feels the best when he wants to go deep and pound hard.
> 
> Mmmm....now I want sex. lol. Too bad H is at work.


That's interesting.
I can give her all of me in doggy, but in missionary, she can't take it all. It hurts her.
Her best is sideways doggy, mine is doggy. However, the best visual turn on for me is backwards cowboy. I love to watch her ass go up and down.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is the ultimate website for Positions...

All Sex Positions | SexInfo101.com

I love when he sits up against the wall, I kneel & straddle up against him, his lips are busy on my upper chest & I go up & down on him. Closest thing to this is "Mastery Kneeling" --so many we haven't tried. Always something new to explore. 

He has a fondness for "sideways" for those times when we didn't "go to the finish" together. Of coarse Cowgirl and Missionary are wonderful too.


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

wife on top is our favorite!
eye contact!
she can control the movement and pace which she likes!
and i'm not too "big" so this position allows a lot of contact against the places she likes contact


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is the ultimate website for Positions...
> 
> All Sex Positions | SexInfo101.com
> 
> ...


I've been there several times and like a lot of the positions but some are just weird and hilarious. Should I mentioned the site to hubby or just whip out the moves when it's time?


----------



## oldflyguy (Sep 15, 2011)

wow...
not something I have really thought about, ove the years we probably tried them all....
At the moment, its her on top to get "close", then she likes to be on her side with me on my knees, she puts pillows beteween her knees which allow me axcess to "play with her cl/t", plus I can get in deeper for her. at the same time I am rubbing her top section...

she goes pretty quick... then its my turn if she did not make me go with me watching her enjoy herself...

OFG


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Should I mentioned the site to hubby or just whip out the moves when it's time?


Not unless you're some kind of gymnast or something!  Geez, a lot of those look more like wrestling holds!

We like to keep it simple! However, I do like what DanF said -- the reverse cowgirl view is outstanding.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Not unless you're some kind of gymnast or something!  Geez, a lot of those look more like wrestling holds!
> 
> We like to keep it simple! However, I do like what DanF said -- the reverse cowgirl view is outstanding.


Lol I think we should keep it simple too while I work on my flexibility.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Good NIGHT! I nearly forgot about the "grandaddy of 'em all" -- 69! I LOVE this one...except that it's a little distracting to be GIVING adequate pleasure...while at the same time, RECEIVING so much pleasure. 

We don't usually stay in this position very long before one of us is ready to get down to some serious "business."


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Good NIGHT! I nearly forgot about the "grandaddy of 'em all" -- 69! I LOVE this one...except that it's a little distracting to be GIVING adequate pleasure...while at the same time, RECEIVING so much pleasure.
> 
> We don't usually stay in this position very long before one of us is ready to get down to some serious "business."


haha! i LOVE 69, but I'm afraid I love it a little too much 

I usually "finish" very fast in this position


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

69 is too distracting for me. I remember the first time he stopped and said "You know, the purpose of 69 is for both of us." Lol. I'm still a little self conscious of a guy going down there though. Don't get it enough to really appreciate it much.


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> 69 is too distracting for me. I remember the first time he stopped and said "You know, the purpose of 69 is for both of us." Lol. I'm still a little self conscious of a guy going down there though. Don't get it enough to really appreciate it much.


I wish you more time with a man down there 
my wife thinks its the best


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Good NIGHT! I nearly forgot about the "grandaddy of 'em all" -- 69! I LOVE this one...except that it's a little distracting to be GIVING adequate pleasure...while at the same time, RECEIVING so much pleasure.
> 
> We don't usually stay in this position very long before one of us is ready to get down to some serious "business."


Hahaha! Us too.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Yessss, try it! When he first did it he was down there but I didn't expect it...totally caught me off guard! I didn't know he was into that. I was like ooooh do it again!


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Yessss, try it! When he first did it he was down there but I didn't expect it...totally caught me off guard! I didn't know he was into that. I was like ooooh do it again!


so just go for it? you don't think i need to ask first!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a word to the wise, here....you might want to be sure she's had a shower before you do it for the first time. We almost ALWAYS shower before sex...and, in this case, it's a lot more pleasurable for both of you when it's nice and clean back there.

Oh, and bobdc -- I think you mentioned that 69 is your wife's favorite -- believe me, it's not far to go. Just give it a shot and see what she thinks.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> I don't like doggy style. H is way, way too big. Sometimes he'll wrap one of his arms around me and finger me, which helps. And I do like the feeling of being taken, but doggy style gives him direct access to my cervix and, even turned on, he's too long to fit all of him inside of me without hurting me. Missionary feels the best when he wants to go deep and pound hard.
> 
> Mmmm....now I want sex. lol. Too bad H is at work.


I actually find doggy style to be a position I can go pretty deep with. I'm not quite as large as you described your husband to be....but close. I think he needs to work more with an upward angle to avoid banging into stuff.

Lately I enjoy having my wife press her legs togeather sideways while I work from behind. Kind of like her laying on her side with me squatting upright.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

bobdc said:


> so just go for it? you don't think i need to ask first!


No asking. How awkward would that be to ask? "Can I lick your butt hole?" That'd kill the mood and dry her up in a second. Just try it.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> No asking. How awkward would that be to ask? "Can I lick your butt hole?" That'd kill the mood and dry her up in a second.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

My wife will never admit it but she always seems to push towards me when I "accidentally" hit it with my tongue. Get her all worked up she will probably like it too.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooh, delicious subject!

My favorite is missionary, with my legs on my husband's shoulders. I also love reverse cowgirl and being bent over the kitchen sink or the dresser, staring into the mirror.:yay:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> No asking. How awkward would that be to ask? "Can I lick your butt hole?" That'd kill the mood and dry her up in a second. Just try it.


My husband wanted to give me a rim job once so he asked me in the middle of the day so I could warm up to the idea before we had sex that night. I told him I wouldn't mind receiving it, but that I probably wouldn't return the favor. lol. He said that was fine. 






Honestly, I kinda wish he'd do it again. He mixed it with oral, and the orgasms from oral on my stomach, mixed with fun with the anus....I really enjoyed it. Too embarrassed to ask him to do it again. lol.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> My husband wanted to give me a rim job once so he asked me in the middle of the day so I could warm up to the idea before we had sex that night. I told him I wouldn't mind receiving it, but that I probably wouldn't return the favor. lol. He said that was fine.
> 
> Honestly, I kinda wish he'd do it again. He mixed it with oral, and the orgasms from oral on my stomach, mixed with fun with the anus....I really enjoyed it. Too embarrassed to ask him to do it again. lol.


He is your HUSBAND. Why cannot you ask him for this? He was the one who brought it up originally, do you think he wouldn't be happy to oblige again?

Take a step toward him, reach out to him, and ask him for what you want. You may be more than pleasantly surprised. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> He is your HUSBAND. Why cannot you ask him for this? He was the one who brought it up originally, do you think he wouldn't be happy to oblige again?
> 
> Take a step toward him, reach out to him, and ask him for what you want. You may be more than pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Best wishes.


True.  Thank you for the encouragement for me to woman up. I will bring it up again.  

DH and I had some wicked crazy sex last night.  Seems I'm starting to get my sexual drive back. It used to be the tiniest things would turn me off: bad breath, lack of romance, a bunch of stupid things that shouldn't have mattered as much as they did. The last week, though, things have been sooo much better! Makes me so much happier. 

DH kept telling me over and over and over, "You're so amazing; I love you so much; You're so awesome." I can't express how much it means to hear those words again.  I could cry tears of joy. 

And tonight we're going on a date and I'll probably get pretty tipsy so that means more wild sex! Yay!  Maybe I can get him to do the rim and oral stuff tonight again? :smthumbup:


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Honestly, I kinda wish he'd do it again. He mixed it with oral, and the orgasms from oral on my stomach, mixed with fun with the anus....I really enjoyed it. Too embarrassed to ask him to do it again. lol.


ASK him to do it again! But, not while he's driving. He'll run the car off the road!


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> My husband wanted to give me a rim job once so he asked me in the middle of the day so I could warm up to the idea before we had sex that night. I told him I wouldn't mind receiving it, but that I probably wouldn't return the favor. lol. He said that was fine.
> 
> Honestly, I kinda wish he'd do it again. He mixed it with oral, and the orgasms from oral on my stomach, mixed with fun with the anus....I really enjoyed it. Too embarrassed to ask him to do it again. lol.



OMG, if I did something to my wife and she secretly loved it and came up to me and told me she liked it and wanted it again. Instantly hard, and sex right now! It turns me on so much to hear I did something she can't stop thinking about. 

We just talked about some sex issues the other night in bed and it low and behold after being married for 14 years she is still afraid to tell me when she is horny (or as she says she gets all tingly down there). She told me she gets guilty when she is with the kids or working and she gets all worked up. I made her promise to come up and whisper in my ear when it happens.

Needless to say during our talk about the things I try to do to pleasure her, she turns to me says, I have to stop talking about this right now, I am way too tingly right now. Mind blowing, is all I have to say.

So don't be afraid to tell him! He will be very pleased to hear you liked it. He is probably a little disappointed you haven't said anything. Tell him, honestly you won't regret it.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> ASK him to do it again! But, not while he's driving. He'll run the car off the road!



Ahh, yeah. I know I would be looking for the nearest place to pull off the road.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> ASK him to do it again! But, not while he's driving. He'll run the car off the road!


Hahahaha! I texted him earlier and told him my feelings about it. So he knows now. And he wasn't driving at the time, so he was safe when I told him. 


lol.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> OMG, if I did something to my wife and she secretly loved it and came up to me and told me she liked it and wanted it again. Instantly hard, and sex right now! It turns me on so much to hear I did something she can't stop thinking about.


lol. After I texted him and asked him about it, he responded right back letting me know he would be all for it...and that his penis "stood up" after he read the text so...yeah.  Guess he was waiting for me to ask him all this time.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww! Yay on the new discovery!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm also getting him more into role playing. We've come up with a character for each of us, given them a background and are going to pretend to go on a blind date.  Hopefully it'll work out how I have it in my head...lol.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm role playing is something I've yet to do...and not interested in. Would seem super awkward. Gee, I'm not very sexually adventurous am I!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Hmm role playing is something I've yet to do...and not interested in. Would seem super awkward. Gee, I'm not very sexually adventurous am I!


It all started by accident for us. He asked me to learn how to strip tease and I did. After I was done he grabbed me, threw me onto the couch and started pounding me. I, sort of teasingly, said, "This is gonna cost extra ya know." And he just started pretending that I was a stripper turned hooker.  It was a blast.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Position question . . .

Anybody got a good one for my wife...who, last night, expressed an interest in "seeing it go in and out?" As I've often suspected, she has a hard time getting a good visual "angle" on it. A house we previously lived-in had a mirrored wall -- which she LOVED -- but, that's been about 6 years ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## coldshoulder (Sep 27, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Position question . . .
> 
> Anybody got a good one for my wife...who, last night, expressed an interest in "seeing it go in and out?" As I've often suspected, she has a hard time getting a good visual "angle" on it. A house we previously lived-in had a mirrored wall -- which she LOVED -- but, that's been about 6 years ago. Any suggestions?


Camera hooked up to the TV (if you have one in your room)? You don't need to be recording (but you could) just use it as a way for her to "see" what's going on (or in :smthumbup: )

As for a position...her preference is CowGirl...I prefer a slightly modified CowGirl...she holds herself just above me and I perform the action...but quite similar...love her breasts in my face and being able to see the effects of my actions...

Later.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Position question . . .
> 
> Anybody got a good one for my wife...who, last night, expressed an interest in "seeing it go in and out?" As I've often suspected, she has a hard time getting a good visual "angle" on it. A house we previously lived-in had a mirrored wall -- which she LOVED -- but, that's been about 6 years ago. Any suggestions?


Mirror is the best. I can't get my wife to even consider video. We had a great mirror in a hotel on vacation a while ago, we loved it, still talk about it.

Buy a mirror!


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Happily Married Guy said:


> Mirror is the best...Buy a mirror!


Yep! I'm thinking "mirror" is the way to go. I'd almost forgotten how hot that can be...for both of us.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I love using mirrors.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My first purchase for my new place was a full size mirror. Free standing... My GF loves my place; all the closet doors are mirrored. 

She also uses a large hand-mirror when she feels like it. 

C


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

SepticChange said:


> Hmm role playing is something I've yet to do...and not interested in. Would seem super awkward. Gee, I'm not very sexually adventurous am I!


We're new to this as well, so we are treading carefully.
Two role plays that we do enjoy are;
1) I am the young yardboy working at her house while her husband is away at work. After I finish the yard, she invites me in for a cold drink and a shower...
2) She's the hot cougar on vacation and I'm her cabana boy. As she lies in the sun, I bring her cool drinks and wear the swim trunks that she likes. She starts out in her bikini on and over time, pieces are untied then removed as I oil her up repeatedly and remind her to turn over. As I oil her up, she feels me up and talks sweet to me.
Eventually I give her a "massage" that usually gets her off and she returns the favor...


----------

